# Black bear sighted!



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

This is kind of cool. Some of the local tv stations were at the business next to us this morning. Come to find out the local celebrity black bear was spotted in their parking lot this morning and is hanging out in the little woodlot behind them. This is right next to 75 just south of rt 73. I might have to take a walk in the woods at lunch to try and get a pic.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

be careful.. A good friend of mine just got back from the Smokies and him and his wife were almost attacked by a black bear. It stalked them for over 1/2 mile. The wife started hyperventilating because they were trying to climb up a mountain and the bear was chasing them. Luckily the guy found some apple size rocks that he was able to hit the bear with at about 25 feet. Finally a group of three other people came down the trail and they were able to scare off the bear. He said he was never so afraid in his life.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

A buddy of mine gets a couple pics on his trail camera every fall near Logan. DNR told him based on his pics it looked like a small male. The first year he caught it on camera, it destroyed his salt block near his stand!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

squid_1 said:


> This is kind of cool. Some of the local tv stations were at the business next to us this morning. Come to find out the local celebrity black bear was spotted in their parking lot this morning and is hanging out in the little woodlot behind them. This is right next to 75 just south of rt 73. I might have to take a walk in the woods at lunch to try and get a pic.


I rread about that on the Dayton Daily News website this morning. Thats only a mile or two at the most from my house...I'm keeping my eyes open for em...Be kinda cool to see em in my backyard.


----------

